# How long can you go without Vaping?



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

As the title says ,


----------



## Robert Howes (5/1/16)

Often have to go long periods (8 hrs+) without a vape but I don't like too


----------



## Stosta (5/1/16)

I'm new to vaping, so haven't really tried to go any extended period of time without it. But if I'm not using my Subox then I'm using my EVOD Mega, and if those aren't an option, I'm using a little cigalike to stealth vape! So pretty much chain-vaping!


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

Largely depends actually

When I'm at work or out with the family, I generally break away to vape every 2 to 3 hours. At home though... I abuse my gear, I make the buggers work for the amount of money I bought em for, from the time I get in at around 5pm-ish, all the way until I go to bed at around 12am-ish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Largely depends actually
> 
> When I'm at work or out with the family, I generally break away to vape every 2 to 3 hours. At home though... I abuse my gear, I make the buggers work for the amount of money I bought em for, from the time I get in at around 5pm-ish, all the way until I go to bed at around 12am-ish.



Completely different for me lol, at work I go through juice like its nothing, constantly outside etc.. but at home I will mainly vape like 3 times before I go sleep (Then I tell the wife "See the juice does last pretty long, this "hobby" isn't that expensive") hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (5/1/16)

I can go for extended periods without vaping, but when at home I do tend to chain vape. Often rotating four devices with different flavors in one sitting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Great question @KlutcH 

When I was smoking I could not easily go for more than about 45 minutes without lighting up.
That made long shopping expeditions to the malls possible only by occasional smoke breaks in the parking lot. 

But since I have been vaping, I find I am far less dependent on the vape than I ever was on the smoking. I can easily go for a few hours (say 3 hours) without a vape before feeling the urge. Sometimes I even forget to vape when I am busy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## zadiac (5/1/16)

Same here. When I'm busy I forget to vape. Sometimes for up to 6 hours. Doesn't really bother me because I know my vape is nearby when I feel like having a toot or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> Great question @KlutcH
> 
> When I was smoking I could not easily go for more than about 45 minutes without lighting up.
> That made long shopping expeditions to the malls possible only by occasional smoke breaks in the parking lot.
> ...



My wife used to get really peed off at me when I was smoking (rollies) when we get to a mall I would have to roll one up then smoke it etc, 45 mins to an hour later do the same lol, now with the vape I can easily go for a good few hours in the mall, I use this to my advantage when buying new juice to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (5/1/16)

+1 for @Silver response

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

I have no problem not vaping for 6-7 hours... and that's while I'm sleeping... once awake I vape non stop and it drives my wife out of her mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/1/16)

I can go a day without vaping, quite easily - If a build dies, and im at work without my kits, ill just not vape till i get home later (same applies to horrible builds, that i know "might" dry hit)


----------



## andro (5/1/16)

the time it take me to do a tattoo........
and if is abig one i take break in between

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/1/16)

No problem going without a vape 24hrs, but when I do get hold of my device, I suck the living daylights out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/1/16)

Sorry took so long to reply, lots of clouds in this room. Hope that answers your question


----------



## Nightwalker (5/1/16)

The fire brigade just left, 5th time today and neighbors think I'm always braaing


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/1/16)

I can do without for the better part of the day as long as I'm busy.
If not occupied I cannot do without my vape I. Ll go mental .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

When I'm asleep. Otherwise wake n vape

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> Completely different for me lol, at work I go through juice like its nothing, constantly outside etc.. but at home I will mainly vape like 3 times before I go sleep (Then I tell the wife "See the juice does last pretty long, this "hobby" isn't that expensive") hahaha



You either a ) are the boss or b) have no boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

Interestingly one of the main issues with smoking I had was the mental addiction. 
I stopped smoking a few times but kept starting again when I needed to think. Or the proverbial bar time. 

With vaping I don't need it as an escape mechanism. I have gone a few days without vaping and I often forget to vape when I work. No need to take a smoke break every hour. 
Last time I was on the roof fixing leaks I didn't vape for about 12 hours. 

I also forget to eat when I get into the work focus and I'm often reminded by the wife that I need to eat. 

Vaping had transformed my mental and emotional dependancy on tobacco into a fun hobby that I can go without but choose not to.

If my mods broke tomorrow would I replace them? 
Hell yes. 

If they were destroyed and they were not replaceable and vaping was illegal would I go back to smoking? 
Nope. The physical addiction was hard to overcome but not impossible. The mental aspect of smoking is over for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

